# <-------- Is this graphic not Displaying?



## HiLiphNY (Feb 9, 2005)

Am I the only one who's seeing the broken graphic to the left of the message header?  Is this Graphic BROKEN?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 9, 2005)

(This should be in the Meta forum. )

I can see the side graphics indicating new posts.  I don't see any icons for subject, and I see the blank placeholder for 'Polls'.


----------



## Henry (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you talking about your avatar?

I'm seeing the little lumberjack dude with the outstretched hands - is that it?


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 9, 2005)

I think she means the "go to first new post" icon.  And yes, it's working for me.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 9, 2005)

I see the thread type image, the new post image, but not the poll image.


----------



## Henry (Feb 9, 2005)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Feb 9, 2005)

I meant the polls icon - it doesn't show as indicated earlier in the thread.


----------



## Gez (Feb 9, 2005)

That's because this thread is not a poll.

This one is, on the other hand.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Feb 9, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> That's because this thread is not a poll.
> 
> This one is, on the other hand.




Truly, thou art a master of the obvious!  Good work, and keep it up.

My post left out the poll by accident, however, my point is still valid - the poll icon doesn't seem to be displaying properly.


----------



## Gez (Feb 9, 2005)

That said, given that the software automatically adds "Poll:" in bright white just before the thread title, and that despite this lots of people also put a Poll: or [Poll] tag in the title, you can get things like:





*Poll:* [Poll] Look! Shiny Poll Thread! With Poll Inside!

And even a mere apprentice of the obvious would agree that it's overkill.

So, I'm happy with poll icons not working. They're redundant clutter. IMHO.


----------

